# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  Anne Rainford (formerly Sutherland) Thurso - notice of death

## Treadmillannie

It is with great sadness that Bobo, Billy, Isobel, Andrew, Walter and Audrie announce the sad loss of their mum *Anne (formerly of Geise)* in Caithness General Hospital on Thursday 19th February 2015.  Much loved wife of the late Willie Sutherland (Clyne) and the *recently departed John*.  A loving mother in law, Nana, great granny, sister and step mother.  A dear friend to many.

Funeral service within Ormlie Lodge Service Rooms, Thurso on *WEDNESDAY 25th FEBRUARY,* service commencing at *1.45pm* thereafter to Thurso Cemetery.

All friends respectively invited.  Family flowers only but donations if desired may be given at the service in aid of the RNLI and The British Heart Foundation.

----------

